# Pretty is as pretty does.



## Terry Mount

Hola foreros,

"Pretty is as pretty does."  ¿Hay algo parecido en el castellano? El significado es que una persona tiene que comportarse bien (ser de buen carácter) para ser considerada verdaderamente bonita/hermosa. (Lo físico no es lo único que cuenta.)

T M

p.d. Uno de los dichos favoritos de una tía abuela mía.


----------



## Nenne

"Caras vemos, corazones no sabemos."


----------



## Terry Mount

Gracias, Nenne!


----------



## Nenne

At your service


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

Wouldn't "_Caras vemos, corazones no sabemos_" be closer to "you can't judge a book by its cover"?


----------



## aurilla

RicardoElAbogado said:


> Wouldn't "_Caras vemos, corazones no sabemos_" be closer to "you can't judge a book by its cover"?


 
Concuerdo, y no es lo que significa el dicho en inglés.

Otra versión es: "beauty is as beauty does."


----------



## Terry Mount

Parece que no tenemos el equivalente en español todavía 

¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## Nenne

aurilla said:


> Concuerdo, y no es lo que significa el dicho en inglés.
> 
> Otra versión es: "beauty is as beauty does."


 
Mmh, creo que es exactamente lo que significa el dicho en inglés...
No deberías juzgar a una persona por su apariencia, eso quiere decir, ¿no? En cualquier caso, está muy relacionado con el de no juzgar a un libro por su portada. Lamentablemente, puede que nunca encuentres un dicho que le calce perfecto


----------



## aurilla

Nenne said:


> Mmh, creo que es exactamente lo que significa el dicho en inglés...


 
Me refiero a este: *Pretty is as pretty does.*

"_Caras vemos, corazones no sabemos_" no significa lo mismo.


----------



## Nenne

aurilla said:


> Me refiero a este: *Pretty is as pretty does.*
> 
> "_Caras vemos, corazones no sabemos_" no significa lo mismo.


 
Sí sé...
Y según usted, ¿qué significa realmente _pretty is as pretty does_?


----------



## Terry Mount

Estoy de acuerdo con que la idea de "Pretty is as pretty does" se dice para señalar que una persona físicamente atractiva (hermosa) lo es solo superficialmente.  Y su carácter, su personalidad, etc., etc., son lo que realmente definen su belleza.

(¿Si quieres ser considrado bonito, tienes que tener bonitos modales?)


----------



## aurilla

"Pretty is as pretty does" significa que la verdadera belleza es la que se muestra (a través de la conducta y bondad hacia los demás), la belleza espiritual te hace lucir aún más bello como ser humano.


----------



## godelcah

Lo que dentro del contexto puede caber:
_no basta con serlo, hay que parecerlo._


----------



## onbalance

Ninguna des estas traducciones me complace. Un poco más de contexto: Un hombre está en una agencia de seguros. Éste habla con una representante. Ésta quiere saber si él tiene hijos. Le responde que tiene una hija y saca una foto de ella y la muestra a la representante. Ésta dice que la hija es la niña más bonita que ella ha visto en su vida. El padre le dice gracias, pero añade que trata de enseñarle a la hija que la belleza no es lo que cuenta en la vida y que las acciones buenas son realmente lo que tienen importancia. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## onbalance

aurilla said:


> "Pretty is as pretty does" significa que la verdadera belleza es la que se muestra (a través de la conducta y bondad hacia los demás), la belleza espiritual te hace lucir aún más bello como ser humano.



¿Hay un equivalente en español?


----------



## GreenWhiteBlue

I would also note that the most common vesion of the expression is *"*_*handsome* is as *handsome* does_."  Although it is now an old-fashioned use of the word "handsome", an action that is noble or generous would be called "_handsom_e" (compare the expression "_a handsome reward_"), and someone who acted in that way would be said to behave "_handsomely_."  Words such as "pretty" and "beauty" are not typically used this way.


----------



## onbalance

[QUOTE="GreenWhiteBlue, post: 16353856, member: 124607"_*]I would also note that the most common vesion of the expression is "handsome is as handsome does.*_"  Although it is now an old-fashioned use of teh word "handsome", an action that is noble or generous would be called "_handsom_e" (compare the expression "_a handsome reward_"), and someone who acted in that way would be said to behave "_handsomely_."  Words such as "pretty" and "beauty" are not typically used this way.[/QUOTE]

No según Google . . .


----------



## Elcanario

"Por sus frutos/obras los conoceréis", Mateo 7,16.
También, "Por sus frutos se conoce el árbol" Lucas 6,44.
Dos proverbios milenarios.
Variante: "Por el canto se conoce al pájaro"
Otro: "No juzgues un libro por la cubierta".
*Pretty is as pretty does.*
  (_old-fashioned_)
Something that you say which means that you should judge people by the way they behave, not by their appearance 'She's very pretty.' 'Yes, but pretty is as pretty does. I haven't been terribly impressed by her manners.' (Idioms.thefreedictionary)
Un saludo


----------



## jilar

Se me ocurre:
La belleza está en el interior.


----------



## onbalance

jilar said:


> Se me ocurre:
> La belleza está en el interior.



Gracias. ¿Qué opinas de ""Por sus frutos se conoce el árbol"? 

No puedo decir si tiene el mismo matiz.


----------



## jilar

Yo no la uso. Poco más puedo decirte. Entender se entendería, pero la veo demasiado bíblica.
Y yo la Biblia poco la leo.


----------



## Elcanario

Yo me la leí en su momento aunque soy ateo. Es una buena colección de historias. 
Aquello de "No juzgues el libro por la cubierta" es más neutral onbalance.
Un saludo


----------



## BryanCr7Know

jilar said:


> Yo no la uso.


Yo menos.


----------



## onbalance

Elcanario said:


> Yo me la leí en su momento aunque _*soy ateo*_. Es una buena colección de historias.
> Aquello de "No juzgues el libro por la cubierta" es más neutral onbalance.
> Un saludo





No quiero usar "No juzgues el libro por la cubierta." A mi parecer, no tiene el mismo matiz. De todas las sugerencias, creo que "La belleza está en el interior" es la más apropriada. 

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes. 

Saludos.


----------



## onbalance

¿Qué opinan de la siguiente expresión? 

Lo más lindo no se encuentra por fuera sino por dentro.


----------



## helenduffy

Something like: Como te presentes, así te mirará la gente.


----------



## helenduffy

Here's a saying that is not exactly the same, but bears writing down just because it is so funny:

"La gatica de Maria Ramos,
Que tira la piedra y esconde la mano" 

For someone who is two-faced.


----------



## malina

I understand that the sentence means "La belleza no se demuestra en lo físico, se demuestra con actos." but we have no saying in Spanish with this meaning as far as I know.


----------



## onbalance

malina said:


> I understand that the sentence means "La belleza no se demuestra en lo físico, se demuestra con actos." but we have no saying in Spanish with this meaning as far as I know.



¿Es incorrecto lo que propuse?

_Lo lindo no se encuentra por fuera sino por dentro._


----------



## malina

No, en absoluto, pero creo que no es el mismo significado. La belleza está en el interior (tu frase) "desprecia" la belleza exterior para centrarse en la interior. La que yo puse indica que la belleza se mide en los actos que hacemos, en nuestro comportamiento. No nombra el exterior. 
Son similares, pero no iguales.


----------



## jilar

malina said:


> No, en absoluto, pero creo que no es el mismo significado. La belleza está en el interior (tu frase) "desprecia" la belleza exterior para centrarse en la interior. La que yo puse indica que la belleza se mide en los actos que hacemos, en nuestro comportamiento. No nombra el exterior.
> Son similares, pero no iguales.




La frase tan común "La belleza está en el interior" no desprecia nada (ni tampoco menta el exterior), simplemente quiere matizar en lo que matiza la misma frase que tenemos en inglés, esto es, que lo que determina finalmente nuestra hermosura no es otra cosa que nuestra forma de ser o nuestro comportamiento.

La frase en inglés es una forma abreviada de otra más extensa que podría ser así:
_Someone is as pretty as he/she pretty acts/behas._
Además juega con el significado de _pretty_ como adjetivo, el primero, y _pretty_ como adverbio, el segundo. Esto, el castellano no alcanza a ello, lo más que podría acercarse es a usar bueno como adjetivo y bien como adverbio, o sea, que eres bueno según lo bien que te comportes.

Lo que se podría traducir como:
Alguien es tan bonito como se comporte = Según se comporte uno será así de bonito. = Eres tan bonito según lo bien que te comportes.

¿Cuán bonito era Hitler? Nada, diría.
¿Cuán bonito se supone a Jesucristo? Diría que sería el más hermoso, al menos para los cristianos.

La belleza de Cristo, no nos importa si era guapo de cara y tenía un cuerpo atractivo (su exterior o cuerpo), sino que sabemos que su belleza estaba en su interior (su alma, su espíritu, su forma de ser y comportarse). Mientras todos querían lapidar a una prostituta, él los reta con eso de "quien esté libre de pecado, que tire la primera piedra"

Por lo tanto, para mí es obvia la relación entre la frase en inglés y la más que común, y sencilla, "La belleza está en el interior".
Dicho esto, nos podemos complicar todo lo que queramos para al final decir lo mismo de otras maneras, faltaría más.


----------



## jilar

onbalance said:


> ¿Es incorrecto lo que propuse?
> 
> _Lo lindo no se encuentra por fuera sino por dentro._


No es incorrecto, pero sí demasiado largo, sin necesidad.
Piensa que con:
_Lo lindo está dentro (de uno)_.

Arreglarías perfectamente.


----------



## Amapolas

jilar said:


> No es incorrecto, pero sí demasiado largo, sin necesidad.
> Piensa que con:
> _Lo lindo está dentro (de uno)_.
> 
> Arreglarías perfectamente.


De acuerdo con las explicaciones precedentes. La frase bíblica se entiende pero no la usa casi nadie. Las opciones que ha dado Jilar, en #19 y en #32 serían las formas más habituales de expresar la idea en un español cotidiano. Quizás también algo como "la verdadera belleza está en el interior".


----------



## malina

jilar said:


> La frase tan común "La belleza está en el interior" no desprecia nada (ni tampoco menta el exterior), simplemente quiere matizar en lo que matiza la misma frase que tenemos en inglés, esto es, que lo que determina finalmente nuestra hermosura no es otra cosa que nuestra forma de ser o nuestro comportamiento.
> 
> La frase en inglés es una forma abreviada de otra más extensa que podría ser así:
> _Someone is as pretty as he/she pretty acts/behas._
> Además juega con el significado de _pretty_ como adjetivo, el primero, y _pretty_ como adverbio, el segundo. Esto, el castellano no alcanza a ello, lo más que podría acercarse es a usar bueno como adjetivo y bien como adverbio, o sea, que eres bueno según lo bien que te comportes.
> 
> Lo que se podría traducir como:
> Alguien es tan bonito como se comporte = Según se comporte uno será así de bonito. = Eres tan bonito según lo bien que te comportes.
> 
> ¿Cuán bonito era Hitler? Nada, diría.
> ¿Cuán bonito se supone a Jesucristo? Diría que sería el más hermoso, al menos para los cristianos.
> 
> La belleza de Cristo, no nos importa si era guapo de cara y tenía un cuerpo atractivo (su exterior o cuerpo), sino que sabemos que su belleza estaba en su interior (su alma, su espíritu, su forma de ser y comportarse). Mientras todos querían lapidar a una prostituta, él los reta con eso de "quien esté libre de pecado, que tire la primera piedra"
> 
> Por lo tanto, para mí es obvia la relación entre la frase en inglés y la más que común, y sencilla, "La belleza está en el interior".
> Dicho esto, nos podemos complicar todo lo que queramos para al final decir lo mismo de otras maneras, faltaría más.




Me equivoqué al recoger la cita. La frase de la que hablaba no era "la belleza está en el interior" sino "_Lo lindo no se encuentra por fuera sino por dentro." _A esa se refiere mi comentario.


----------



## Cbes

godelcah said:


> Lo que dentro del contexto puede caber:
> _no basta con serlo, hay que parecerlo._


Totalmente de acuerdo, aunque esto se usa cuando hablamos de honestidad, aquí aplica perfectamente.


----------



## onbalance

Cbes said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, aunque esto se usa cuando hablamos de honestidad, aquí aplica perfectamente.



Literalmente, "no basta con serlo, hay que parecerlo" se traduciría como "Being it is not enough. One must appear (to be) it." 

Pero "pretty is as pretty does" significa que lo bonito (o sea, lo bueno) se juzga por los actos, no por la apariencia física. 

Habiendo dicho eso, ¿estás seguro/a de que "no basta con serlo, hay que parecerlo" sería apropriado?


----------



## onbalance

Hasta que alguien me sugiera algo mejor, me quedo con "Lo lindo está dentro de uno." 

Muchas gracias a todos por tus aportes.


----------

